# Sunglow Enigma



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

I plan to create this morph,
I have a tangerine enigma female and a sunglow male.
If i breed them together, and keep the tangerine enigma females
then breed them back to the father will I get a chance of creating the above morph?

thanks: victory:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

puyopop said:


> I plan to create this morph,
> I have a tangerine enigma female and a sunglow male.
> If i breed them together, and keep the tangerine enigma females
> then breed them back to the father will I get a chance of creating the above morph?
> ...


Yes, the offspring will be het Tremper albino. Put back to the father (or another sunglow) for a chance at Sunglow enigmas.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Goodluck, they are beautiful i am trying to work out the means of getting some enigma blizzards and patternless enigmas.


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks matt, enigma blizzards are out of this world..


----------

